# Problema con televisor Broksonic modelo ctvg-4545lstc



## pdvalery (Abr 24, 2013)

hola.el problema que tengo con el televisor broksonic modelo ctvg-4545lstc es que esta muerto.digamos que lo enchufo y no enciende el led de stan by pero se escucha como que se carga la fuente cuando lo enchufo a la red y un zumbido en uno de los chopper suena constante.medi los pines del flyback y me da  las siguietes lecturas: 

pin C                  104volt.    
pin +B                104volt.     
pin S/N              104volt
pin ABL                 0volt.   
pin S/N                  0volt
pin 175volt        104volt.    
pin 25volt               0volt.     
pin HEART            0volt
pin F/S                   0volt
pin 16,5volt            0volt

en el colector del transistor de salida horizontal bu508 hay 104volt pero en la base y el emisor 0volt.


----------



## eleccortez (Abr 24, 2013)

bueno parece que las tensiones de fuente estan bien .  si tiene 104v en el colector del tr horizontal no tenes barrido ni alta tension .fijate con osciloscopio si tenes el pulso .


----------



## ESKALENO (Abr 24, 2013)

A ver sí el transistor está en corto.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 24, 2013)

Amigo pdvalery, nunca jamas debes medir con un polimetro (si asi lo has hecho), sobre los terminales del flyback, sobretodo en la salida de horizontal, pues con seguridad dañaras el instrumento.
La tension pico en dicho punto, alcanza aprox. 1000V. dependiendo del modelo de Tv. Para conocer si tu fly back esta operando, solo basta con medir la tension en los secundarios, en la salida de los diodos rectificadores.


----------



## pdvalery (Abr 24, 2013)

eleccortez dijo:


> bueno parece que las tensiones de fuente estan bien .  si tiene 104v en el colector del tr horizontal no tenes barrido ni alta tension .fijate con osciloscopio si tenes el pulso .



hola eleccortez.si la fuente esta andando bien,cuando lo enchufo a la red se escucha comom carga la fuentr y chilla un chopper.el tema es que hase poco estoy con todo esto de la reparacion de tv y no tengo osciloscopio.me podras guiar con otro metodo?saludos y gracias.





ESKALENO dijo:


> A ver sí el transistor está en corto.



hola eskaleno.el transistor lo retire  lo medi con el terster y se ve bien.igual en base y emisor no hay cero volt.saludo.





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo pdvalery, nunca jamas debes medir con un polimetro (si asi lo has hecho), sobre los terminales del flyback, sobretodo en la salida de horizontal, pues con seguridad dañaras el instrumento.
> La tension pico en dicho punto, alcanza aprox. 1000V. dependiendo del modelo de Tv. Para conocer si tu fly back esta operando, solo basta con medir la tension en los secundarios, en la salida de los diodos rectificadores.



hola Gudino Roberto duberlin.ok lo tendre en cuenta,soy medio nuevo en esto.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 24, 2013)

como que si no tenes el led piloto prendido es que no tenes +5V de la fuente primaria no se porque te fuiste al fly back si no chequeaste la fuente el hecho que este los +104V en el flyback te pueden estar faltando las demás

Te doy un ejemplo: 
Un día un monitor hacia una lineas horizontales como que faltaba el barrido vertical y solo estaba el pulso de retorno, pero mas chico... todos decían que era el vertical... y todos estaban con la hipótesis "Que si yo cambia el integrado ese problema se solucionaría"... voy a la tienda, vengo, lo cambio y opsss... seguía igual. Se me ocurre darle uno de "mis patentados golpes" a la placa (suele pasar cuando no encuentro la falla) y de repente arranco  dije esto es un falso, escondido, voy a renegar, contacto. mido y la tensión de alimentación al vertical estaba llegando intermitente mente a lo que el problema estaba en la fuente, pero donde!!! no veía ni una grita y esto lo dijo el *lemur* acá en el *FORO* y yo lo apañe. "El alambre del chopper tambien hay que chequearlo porque no solo cuenta el de la placa" estaba agarrado con si fuera con una pasta de plomo... No te digo que sea este el problema, pero nunca es el mas evidente, pero el led te lo esta diciendo solo recorre las lineas que van a el y ten cuidado


----------



## pdvalery (Abr 25, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> como que si no tenes el led piloto prendido es que no tenes +5V de la fuente primaria no se porque te fuiste al fly back si no chequeaste la fuente el hecho que este los +104V en el flyback te pueden estar faltando las demás
> 
> Te doy un ejemplo:
> Un día un monitor hacia una lineas horizontales como que faltaba el barrido vertical y solo estaba el pulso de retorno, pero mas chico... todos decían que era el vertical... y todos estaban con la hipótesis "Que si yo cambia el integrado ese problema se solucionaría"... voy a la tienda, vengo, lo cambio y opsss... seguía igual. Se me ocurre darle uno de "mis patentados golpes" a la placa (suele pasar cuando no encuentro la falla) y de repente arranco  dije esto es un falso, escondido, voy a renegar, contacto. mido y la tensión de alimentación al vertical estaba llegando intermitente mente a lo que el problema estaba en la fuente, pero donde!!! no veía ni una grita y esto lo dijo el *lemur* acá en el *FORO* y yo lo apañe. "El alambre del chopper tambien hay que chequearlo porque no solo cuenta el de la placa" estaba agarrado con si fuera con una pasta de plomo... No te digo que sea este el problema, pero nunca es el mas evidente, pero el led te lo esta diciendo solo recorre las lineas que van a el y ten cuidado



hola sstc.no me equivoque no tiene ledp de stand by.la fuente anda bien.repase todas las soldaduras de los choper.igual pasame algun dato mas.gracias y saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 25, 2013)

bien aqui esta el diagrama de tu televisor no te e dicho que hagas lo que te estaba relatando simplemente te queria dar a entender que no vallas por el camino facil y que seas buen observador.

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,search/

bien tu televisor es bien conocidos por todos el tema es que veas bien el circuito y sepamos guiarnos para saber donde esta fallando


----------



## pdvalery (Abr 25, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> bien aqui esta el diagrama de tu televisor no te e dicho que hagas lo que te estaba relatando simplemente te queria dar a entender que no vallas por el camino facil y que seas buen observador.
> 
> http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,search/
> 
> bien tu televisor es bien conocidos por todos el tema es que veas bien el circuito y sepamos guiarnos para saber donde esta fallando



hola.ok ya baje el circuito.gracias.


----------



## eleccortez (Abr 25, 2013)

Cuando no se dispone de osciloscopio, para comprobar si llega señal            a la base del transistor de salida horizontal, se puede hacer lo siguiente:            Desconectar el secundario del trasformado driver y conectarle un bombillo            de 12V miniatura, del tipo usado en los radioreproductores de automóvil.            Si el bombillo enciende es indicación de que allí llega señal.
            Otra forma de comprobar o rastrear la señal del oscilador horizontal,            cuando no se dispone de osciloscopio, es usar un seguidor de señsles o Signal            Tracer de audio. Lógicamente debe ser capaz de reproducir frecuencias            altas del espectro audible, y el técnico debe tener un "buen oído"            para apreciarlas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 25, 2013)

Amigo, se aprecia alguna actividad de sonido en el Tv?. 
Verifica,  el filamento de caldeo del TRC, si se encuentra encendido. Si esto es correcto, varia el ajuste de SCREEN para observar si al menos aparecen lineas de retrazo en la pantalla.


----------



## pdvalery (Abr 26, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, se aprecia alguna actividad de sonido en el Tv?.
> Verifica,  el filamento de caldeo del TRC, si se encuentra encendido. Si esto es correcto, varia el ajuste de SCREEN para observar si al menos aparecen lineas de retrazo en la pantalla.



hola Gudino Roberto duberlin.no sonido nada,el filamento apagado.solo se escucha cuando lo enchufo que carga la fuente.saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 26, 2013)

*lo que escuchas es solo cuando funciona el PTC* ,
revisa si el esta presente los 5 volt del micro,podes medirlo en la eeprom o en el mismo sensor del control remoto,
revisa las tensiones del jungla,
y aunque sea una tontera,,,,,pero a muchos se les escapa,,
probaste regrabar la eeprom (no sin antes hacer una copia de la misma)


----------

